# Trooper Lucas Dowell



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper Lucas B. Dowell*

Virginia State Police, Virginia

End of Watch Monday, February 4, 2019

Add to My Heroes Add to My Heroes

Write a Reflection

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
LODD Mapping FAQs
*Contact*
You must have an ODMP account to view agency contact information.

*Click here to log in or create a free account.*

*Most Recent Reflection*


----------

